# Dingoo vs PSP or something else



## Vladimir (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, i hope you can help me make a decision over this.

So here's the thing, i have a PSP with CFW. My main intereset is retro emulation.
As you all know, PSP has decent emulation, but there are 2 things i really dislike about it.

-Short battery life
-The dpad really blows for retro emulation, diagonals are hard to get.
-Its insanely big, and i cant really carry it on my pocket, i have to use a carry bag, and i really hate that.

But the good points are:

-It runs PSP Games (Not that i like them a lot, but some games are fun like LocoRoco)
-It runs PSX Games (You have to admit that playing Parappa The Rapper is awesome)

So, i really dont know if i should get a Dingoo. I think i would have to sell my PSP to get it.
Is the emulation a lot better?
Is the dpad good enough for Retro games? (Better than the psp at least?)
Is it good enough for using it as a MP3 player?

Also, i wanted to ask if there are any future retro-gaming consoles coming soon, thanks in advance.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 28, 2010)

I have both.

PSP 2000 FTW!


I really hate my Dingoo.... it is very testy and awkward...


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2010)

Many PSP emulators let you lower the clock speed to save battery life.   For example with EmuMaster and Game Gear games I can run it at a clock speed of 150mhz (which is less than the "normal" clock of 222 and far less than the 333mhz some emulators and games require) which really saves battery life (and I can take it down to 133mhz if I don't mind minor slowdown when a bunch of enemies are on-screen)... but you may have to change some settings in the emulator to prevent lag when running at a lower speed.  The sound sampling rate (and changing to mono sound) can give increases, and your emulator's hacks menu might have a few more things you can lower the quality of or disable.  If whatever emulator you're using doesn't let you do that (EmuMaster emulates multiple machines!), then something like CMFusion can lower the clock speed forcefully (or you can set it in your firmware's recovery menu).

Also lower the screen brightness by a level or two!

The 2000's D-pad is raised, so diagonals are no problem on it.  Perhaps there's some hardware mod you can do to raise yours or maybe swap it with a 2000's?

My five cents.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 29, 2010)

Get a Pandora
http://www.openpandora.org

It emulates N64 and PSX games


----------



## Vladimir (Aug 29, 2010)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> Get a Pandora
> http://www.openpandora.org
> 
> It emulates N64 and PSX games



thanks for the advice, but that thing is $350. Its waaay too much.


----------

